
Show HN: Python package to quickly generate a word cloud of Twitter tweets - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/twcloud
======
minimaxir
This was an attempt to see how quickly I could create a bespoke application of
my stylecloud package
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21483252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21483252)).
The answer is <2 hours including edge-case handling, which I'm happy with.

